# Revoked driving licence due to an error



## Hancock (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I have just started taking insulin for type 2 diabetes, and as a matter of course, I informed the DVLA of this, but due due a mistake on my part on question 8

Has your doctor or optician advised you that your eyesight does not currently meet the minimum standards for driving? A visual acuity of 6/12 (decimal 0.5) or better must beachieved with the aid of glasses or contact lenses if necessary. 

I ticked yes, to which is why the they have revoked my licence. I spoke to the dvla who very helpful that if I email them  atogether with a report that my eye sight is ok, the will look into it. I had my eyes tested yesterday and there was no problem.

So I emailed a scan copy of the optical record card and my last test in January.

Do you think they will except this by email or should I send them covering letter?

In the mean time, I have to surrender my driving licence and possably effect my getting to work wilst this been looked into. I assume I can't drive whilst appealing against this?

Thanks in avance

Does anyone know how long this might take?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2014)

Not very long.  They had me running around 2 years ago cos I didn't answer one Q at all - so they didn't bother telling me I hadn't answered, just told me my licence was being revoked as I hadn't replied.

Sorted it our eventually.  Probably only about a fortnight after they had the extra info they needed.  It took them about 9 months in total from start to finish so I had my renewed licence only just over 6 months after renewal date - but I was still allowed to drive in the UK in the interim because they never actually wrote and said it WAS revoked.

Which is yours?

Mind you I'm not sure what they do now when you first go on insulin, they may want to know you are well controlled for X amount of time.


----------



## Hancock (Jun 8, 2014)

It was a bog standard letter saying they revoked the licence for the eyes, I answered all the other questions saying my diabetes was under control and I haven't suffered any hypoglycaemia, the nurse is very pleased with my overall condition.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2014)

Well I'd give it till Tuesday then ring the Medical Branch.

Ask em when they will get round to dealing with it.  (politely not sarcastically LOL


----------



## Hancock (Jun 8, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Well I'd give it till Tuesday then ring the Medical Branch.
> 
> Ask em when they will get round to dealing with it.  (politely not sarcastically LOL



Will do, the young lady was very helpful on the phone.


----------



## Hancock (Jun 8, 2014)

One thing is, I am susposed to send my licence back as requested, I wondering should I hold on to it for a few more days?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2014)

Well it will need to be re-issued - but just hang onto it till you have spoken to them. (because it will only be re-issued for a limited period, which is 'normal' for insulin users and nowt to panic unduly about)

Oh - and PLEASE make sure you photocopy it before you send it.  Have seen people lose eg motorcycle entitlements from sending licences back for ANY reason and if you can't prove you held it - they certainly can't.  Going back a fair while - a POLICE motorcycle rider lost his - the Police's records of his licence and a letter from his Chief Sup't made no difference! - and he had to retake his test!


----------



## Hancock (Jun 8, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Well it will need to be re-issued - but just hang onto it till you have spoken to them. (because it will only be re-issued for a limited period, which is 'normal' for insulin users and nowt to panic unduly about)
> 
> Oh - and PLEASE make sure you photocopy it before you send it.  Have seen people lose eg motorcycle entitlements from sending licences back for ANY reason and if you can't prove you held it - they certainly can't.  Going back a fair while - a POLICE motorcycle rider lost his - the Police's records of his licence and a letter from his Chief Sup't made no difference! - and he had to retake his test!



Thanks will do.


----------



## pav (Jun 8, 2014)

As trophywench says photo copy your licence. I declared a suposedidly eye probem to DVLA and they took most of my entitlements off my licence and put me on a yearly licence. Strange thing is the hospital and opticians can not find any trace of the eye problem they said I had.

Well brassed off, as now have a very much reduced catorgores of vehicle I can ride and because its on DVLA records have to declare a condition I don't have to insurance companies.


----------



## Hancock (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful replys so far - so far my employer is being accommodating
. I suprised whilst im appealing against the ruling, they can't lift the suspension in the  meantime or given me more then 2 days notice.


----------



## Hancock (Jun 10, 2014)

Still awaiting an reply to see if they received my email, I know I have to send my driving licence back, If and when they acknowledge my mistake, and I assume I have to fill in new application form for one - any idea how long that could take and will I be able to drive whilst awaiting for one?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 10, 2014)

Who knows how long it will take. Yesterday I tried phoning DVLA to get the message all 240 lines are occupied, please try later.
Today I got through as I sent my licence renewal off on the 7th May.  I was told that due to backlog of work they 'received' it (I think that means they got around to opening it) on 20th May.


----------



## Hancock (Jun 11, 2014)

All I want to know is that they have received it. A added bounuus I am now cycling to work, so its helping me to lose weight and get fitter, I hoping I can be taken off the insulin - fingers crossed


----------



## Copepod (Jun 12, 2014)

Recorded Delivery would have let you know that envelope had reached DVLA, although not what happens once it leaves postroom in the huge building / agency.


----------



## Hancock (Jun 12, 2014)

Well today they reckon they are sending out a letter for me to sign and my licence should be re-issued


----------



## trophywench (Jun 12, 2014)

Yay !

Hope it says the right things, and glad for you, supposing it does.


----------



## Hancock (Jun 12, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Yay !
> 
> Hope it says the right things, and glad for you, supposing it does.



Thanks - keep my fingers crossed until that licence is in my hand


----------



## Hancock (Jun 13, 2014)

Should I be more concerned? my reading was 3.8 after cycling home from work.
I didn't feel any symptoms, this is my 3rd day of cycling to and from work.
This is the lowest reading I have had, normally it's around 5.8, the weather was extremly hot.

Thanks


----------



## Hancock (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry to bump up my old thread

This is my second week of cycling to and from work. My sugar level is at 4 when I get home, is this normal after slowish cycling appox 3 miles?

Still awaiting for my licence back, after sending back signed form. p


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2014)

Absolutely normal, in fact if you cycled frantically, it would more than likely have gone UP instead!

All you were - was 'normal' - cos non diabetics BGs range roughly between 4 and 7.

So it's well worth doing, even after you get your licence back.  Don't let it drop because it's sooooo good for you!


----------



## Hancock (Jun 19, 2014)

The last two weeks of cycling to work have  been the making off me, I feeling a lot fitter and I'm losing weight - who knows they might take me of the insulin at my next review  f

Any cyclist out there? I'm using a mountain bike for work, I'm of the opinion a lighter weight bike might be better for my needs in terms of speed.

I can't have eight year old beating me


----------



## Hancock (Jun 25, 2014)

*Yipee!*

Just got confirmation this morning my licence is being returned 

Just want to thank the DVLA for their friendly and professional telephone service.

Do I have to let my insurance company know that my licence was revoked by mistake and NOT due to any medical condition?

P.S sugar is staying within the 4 to 5 level since cycling.


----------



## Hancock (Jun 30, 2014)

Bump:

I'm still wondering when it comes to renewing my car insurance  Do I have to let my insurance company know that my licence was revoked by mistake and NOT due to any medical condition?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2014)

Hancock said:


> Bump:
> 
> I'm still wondering when it comes to renewing my car insurance  Do I have to let my insurance company know that my licence was revoked by mistake and NOT due to any medical condition?



Can anyone answer Hancock's question? I don't drive so have no experience. I wouldn't have imagined it would be necessary, given it was a mistake, but there again it might be better just to tell them since you hadn't done anything wrong. If it was me I would be inclined to tell them.

Great to hear that you've got the licence back!


----------



## Hancock (Jul 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Can anyone answer Hancock's question? I don't drive so have no experience. I wouldn't have imagined it would be necessary, given it was a mistake, but there again it might be better just to tell them since you hadn't done anything wrong. If it was me I would be inclined to tell them.
> 
> Great to hear that you've got the licence back!



Thanks for the reply........


----------



## am64 (Jul 4, 2014)

Great news about the license ..havent a clue re insurance however maybe a copy letter from dvla admitting mistake maybe advisable ...in the meantime if you enjoying the cycling carry on ..saves a fortune on petrol !


----------



## Hancock (Aug 1, 2014)

I thought I let you know whats been happening since, I got my licence back.

I am still cycling to work each day 3 miles each way with the odd exception and my sugar level is normally below 6 (today was 3.7) I have  manage to lose about 6 kilos in weight. I am was hoping to lose a bit more then that.


The only thing at the moment the doctors keep sending me for blood test each month for FBC & Differential, 4 or 5 so far. 

You never know The London to Brighton cycle ride next year 

Cheers!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2014)

Good news Hancock! Well done on the weight loss, and you must be getting so much fitter!


----------



## Hancock (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks.  Still can't cycle up hill yet!


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 1, 2014)

Well done on the weight loss.  I would be concerned with the 3.7 reading which is technically a hypo and you certainly shouldn't drive at that level.  I'm waiting for my bike to come back from repair (stuck hydraulic cylinder).


----------



## Hancock (Aug 1, 2014)

Vicsetter said:


> Well done on the weight loss.  I would be concerned with the 3.7 reading which is technically a hypo and you certainly shouldn't drive at that level.  I'm waiting for my bike to come back from repair (stuck hydraulic cylinder).



I didn't feel any of the effects, just the sweat of cycling.


----------



## Hancock (Aug 17, 2014)

Still cycling to work! my average reading is around 5.7 after cyclng home from work.

Sunday was a first for me I managed to out race my brother on the bikes around Nonsuch Park - he couldn't believe it.


----------

